# Prta



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the land blind
4,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,34,
35,36,38,39,40,41,44,45,47,49,52,54,55,56,58,59

Total 43
Amateur has started the Landblind but probably won't finish tonight.


Derby eveyone was back from the 1st series as far as I know

Open still running and won't finish the 1st series today.
________
VAPORIZER SHOP


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

All I know is Keeper got 2nd in the Derby & made the DL.

Ruckus got 3rd!! Way to go big R and susan!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> All I know is Keeper got 2nd in the Derby & made the DL.
> 
> Ruckus got 3rd!! Way to go big R and susan!


Dang, that Justice Dog and the Ruckuser are becoming a force to be reckoned with.

Keep it up!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah for Susan and Ruckus, I hear the young man is not too far away from running quals. Love those kids that can mark!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Dang, that Justice Dog and the Ruckuser are becoming a force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Keep it up!


Yep.... however, one fellow contestant was quick to start singing "happy birthday dear ruckus" as he ages out after this weekend.  Ruckus finishes his derby career with 18 points! Good Job Little Guy! 


And we are very proud of little sister Keeper for making that derby list as well! Go Keeper! 

First place went to lynn troy! 
4th Place went to Ice- jim powers dog.... Jams to Currie- Judy powers dog, and one other jam.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> "happy birthday dear ruckus" as he ages out after this weekend


Now his real career can get started. Good luck through the Qual and onto the all age.

Upwards and onwards regards,


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Susan and Ruckus!! And a big Yahoo for Lynn taking 1st place!!

Andy


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Congrats again to Ruckus and Keeper!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Andy said!!! WAY TO GO LYNN AND KANGA and TEAM RUCKUS!!!!!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats Susan. Very nice!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Susan & Ruckus!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Any updates on Open or Qual?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

All I heard was that 33 were going to the 2nd in the Open.

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...does anyone have callback numbers in the Open? 

Like...#17, 35, 59...and 79?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Judy Chute said:


> ...does anyone have callback numbers in the Open?
> 
> Like...#17, 35, 59...and 79?


Guess we'll find out when we hear the rest of them, as is the usual protocol.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

5,6,8,9,18,21,24,25,35,36,40,44,45,58,59

15 Total
________
VAPOR TOWER VAPORIZER


----------



## ASH (Jun 9, 2005)

Any callbacks or results for Open or Qual???


Anne


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> Guess we'll find out when we hear the rest of them, as is the usual protocol.


...sigh....just one little number (79) would do, in the Open...anyone? Brenda?

I'll buy a LuckyGoldenPin ..


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

good luck magnussons all 3 back go gettem


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Susan


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Anyone have qual callbacks or results

Mike


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Qualifying Callbacks to 4th:

1,7,9,10,18,23,24,26,29,32 & 33


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the water blind
7,11,18,31,35,39,44,46,50,54,59,67,76,85

14 total
________
FC SPORT


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Keeper and Ruckus!


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

The Open water blind was just completed. There were 6 pick ups (14 dogs started). Judges are looking at the call backs right now. We have had over a half inch of rain during this series.

Jack


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Qualfying Results:

1st #29 Kevin Cheff
2nd 23 Pete Plourde
3rd # 9 Dave Smith
4th # 7 Allen Haggerty
RJ # 1 Andy Attar


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Jams: 10,24,26 & 32


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohooo! Congrats Pete & Frenchy!

M


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Judy won the Amateur with Fizz. Roger Magnusson got second and fourth. Rick Wilke handled the third place dog--I think it was Brad's dog.

The Open called 8 dogs back for a big time water quad. So far 4 dogs have run and 2 have picked up. Andy had 5 dogs back. Mitch B, Charlie H, and Judy P each have one dog.

Jack


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yippee Yahoo for Kevin and Twister winning the Q!!

Andy


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Open
1st Skyy/Andy
2nd Twister/Mitch 
3rd Kicker/ Judy
4th Sophie/ Andy

No Jams

Jack


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Yep.... however, one fellow contestant was quick to start singing "happy birthday dear ruckus" as he ages out after this weekend.  Ruckus finishes his derby career with 18 points! Good Job Little Guy!
> 
> 
> And we are very proud of little sister Keeper for making that derby list as well! Go Keeper!
> ...


Jim and Judy,
Congrats for the 3rd place finish with Kicker and the great showing with Ice and Currie. JJ is so proud of her brother and sister.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

junbe said:


> Judy won the Amateur with Fizz. Roger Magnusson got second and fourth. Rick Wilke handled the third place dog--I think it was Brad's dog.
> 
> The Open called 8 dogs back for a big time water quad. So far 4 dogs have run and 2 have picked up. Andy had 5 dogs back. Mitch B, Charlie H, and Judy P each have one dog.
> 
> Jack


Congratulations Judy..and "Fizz"!! 

Judy


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go Susan and Ruckus!!! Congrats!! And happy birthday! Jean


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Twister and Kevin!!! We're proud of you!!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Judy Rasmuson and Fizz on the Amateur win!


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Way to Go big SKY!!


----------

